# Rio Grande flows?



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

I was thinking of heading that way this weekend too. I didn't know about the possibility of water getting pulled. I too would love to hear from a local if there will be less water soon...


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

This is where the water goes...

https://www.dwr.state.co.us/SurfaceWater/data/detail_graph.aspx?ID=RIOCANCO&MTYPE=DISCHRG


----------



## desertSherpa (Feb 27, 2013)

This canal is the perpetrator: (Same as jmack)
Detail Graph

If memory serves, this gauge is a day above the lower box, but below the canal : 
Detail Graph


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Yep, watch the Lobatos gauge. I would be willing to bet it will drop off in the next 24 hrs... There is a chance you might still be able to catch the lower Box tomorrow before the reduction in flow works it's way downstream.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is it goes:




I wasn't lying when I said it drops off on the 1st Scott...


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

we are elfin the poudre and camping up there if anyone wants to join.

we figure on elfin lower narrows and floating filter plant.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

USGS WaterWatch -- Streamflow conditions


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

We went for it and had an awesome weekend in Taos! 2 laps on the racecourse Saturday, and a Lower Box Sunday. Many of us, myself included hadn't paddled here. Shout out to the Taos Diner for breakfast and Orlando's for dinner! Awesome grub! Was hoping to sneak in a UTB also, but the graph doesn't look good. 

How far down will the diversion take the flows?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## desertSherpa (Feb 27, 2013)

Just watch. Its dropping today as we buzz


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

jmacn said:


> We went for it and had an awesome weekend in Taos! 2 laps on the racecourse Saturday, and a Lower Box Sunday. Many of us, myself included hadn't paddled here. Shout out to the Taos Diner for breakfast and Orlando's for dinner! Awesome grub! Was hoping to sneak in a UTB also, but the graph doesn't look good.
> 
> How far down will the diversion take the flows?
> 
> ...


 That's great to hear! It doesn't always work out so well. It looks like they took it down in 2 stages instead of just one, giving a better opportunity to catch weekend flows. 

How low it drops will depend on Northern New Mexico early season runoff, but I would expect to see something in the 400 range on the Racecourse soon.


----------



## geebs82 (May 17, 2016)

lmyers said:


> That's great to hear! It doesn't always work out so well. It looks like they took it down in 2 stages instead of just one, giving a better opportunity to catch weekend flows.
> 
> How low it drops will depend on Northern New Mexico early season runoff, but I would expect to see something in the 400 range on the Racecourse soon.


So the actual flow in the lower box/pilar is the junction bridge gauge minus the canal gauge near del norte??

Sorry for the noob question.. Arkansas boater here looking to do a Memorial Day weekend trip out there.


----------



## desertSherpa (Feb 27, 2013)

geebs82 said:


> So the actual flow in the lower box/pilar is the junction bridge gauge minus the canal gauge near del norte??
> 
> Sorry for the noob question.. Arkansas boater here looking to do a Memorial Day weekend trip out there.




No. Those guages are very far apart. 
The LTB level is Taos Junction Bridge minus Rio Pueblo De Taos


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

desertSherpa said:


> No. Those guages are very far apart.
> The LTB level is Taos Junction Bridge minus Rio Pueblo De Taos


Which gauge do you use for the Racecourse? I've always used the Rio @ Embudo gauge, but not sure if that actually includes Rio Embudo...


----------



## desertSherpa (Feb 27, 2013)

Racecourse is the Taos Junction Bridge Gauge. 
The rio Pueblo de Taos confluences right above that gauge. So that's good for the RC, but not the LTB


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Ah, I see where my confusion has come from. The site I use doesn't list the TJB gauge, so I have been looking at the readings @ Cerro and @ Embudo.....

Division


----------



## desertSherpa (Feb 27, 2013)

If memory serves, Cerro Gauge is about 12 hours north of TJB. The CO DWR Lobatos guage is about 24 hours north. 
That way, you can know the morning before and the evening before a pulse hits the LTB and racecourse.


----------

